# Battlefield 3: Hitzige Diskussion auf Battlelog-Webseite, Forenmoderator als Cheater entlarvt?



## FrankMoers (21. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Hitzige Diskussion auf Battlelog-Webseite, Forenmoderator als Cheater entlarvt?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Hitzige Diskussion auf Battlelog-Webseite, Forenmoderator als Cheater entlarvt?


----------



## DeathProof1992 (21. Januar 2012)

Nur so aus interesse... WARUM ZUR HÖLLE KANN ICH DAS VIDEO NICHT ANSCHAUEN?! 1. Betrifft mich dieser JMstV nicht... weil ich aus Österreich komme.. 2. Bin ich weder ein Kind noch ein Jugendlicher und 3. Was soll an diesen Video bitte gefährdent sein?!


----------



## Weed4all (21. Januar 2012)

Verständlich-da dieses spiel so nervt-und als mod willste ja nich dastehn wie ein NOOB-also wollt er halt seine staz padden  
Dieser Kindergarten BF3 ist einfach ein skillloses gemetzel mehr nicht-hast du SKILLS bringen sie dir recht wenig in BF3..
.also als inf spiel ich nur wenn ich muss-lieber vehicle huren sonst kannst des doch vergessen-da reg ich mich nur auf-dieses anscheined so tolle körper feeling??lol!!! ich brauch min 3 versuche um über eine GEHSTEIG zu kommen???
Das ist doch ganz klar ein ARCADE shooter, aber alle bewegungen sind simuliert??wie bekloppt muss mann(dice) eigentlich sein..
eigentlich bin ich kein COD fan aber der coop modus ist um einiges besser als die paar missionen bei bf3-auch die ganze presentation ist einfach besser-und das fehlt ja komplett bei bf3-nich mal ein richtiges INTRO movie gibt es??
man merkt einfach das DICE dieses Produkt nur hingeschmotzt hat-völlig lieblos


----------



## DokMuffin (21. Januar 2012)

WTF? 23-6 Uhr ? Es lebe das Deutsche Recht! /Facepalm


----------



## Crizpy (21. Januar 2012)

Weed4all schrieb:


> Verständlich-da dieses spiel so nervt-und als mod willste ja nich dastehn wie ein NOOB-also wollt er halt seine staz padden
> Dieser Kindergarten BF3 ist einfach ein skillloses gemetzel mehr nicht-hast du SKILLS bringen sie dir recht wenig in BF3..
> .also als inf spiel ich nur wenn ich muss-lieber vehicle huren sonst kannst des doch vergessen-da reg ich mich nur auf-dieses anscheined so tolle körper feeling??lol!!! ich brauch min 3 versuche um über eine GEHSTEIG zu kommen???
> Das ist doch ganz klar ein ARCADE shooter, aber alle bewegungen sind simuliert??wie bekloppt muss mann(dice) eigentlich sein..
> ...



jetzt hast du die ganzen bf3fanboys am hals xD


----------



## nolleX (21. Januar 2012)

@Weed: Dein Name ist Programm, oder? *facepalm*


----------



## seaky (21. Januar 2012)

Eure Recherche über die Mods ist ja wieder der Hammer ...
Nicht irgendein Mod wurde genullt und gebannt, sondern der Spieler der gecheatet hat!
Ihr solltet es wenn schon richtig schreiben und nicht irgendwas hinklatschen ... 

Gruß 
seaky81
Battlelog-Moderator


----------



## NinjaWursti (21. Januar 2012)

Vor allem konnte ich so ein Video in der angegebenen Zeit ebenfalls nicht anschauen, ist nicht das erste...


----------



## DeagleOnly (21. Januar 2012)

Laut den russischen News, kamm der Cheater von der Seite BFRU.net. Aber die Admins haben sich für den Vorfall auch entschuldicht... passiert halt, wenn man nicht aufpasst.

Gut, dass das wieder vorbei ist und PCGames wieder mal zu spät ist ^^


----------



## da-mike001 (21. Januar 2012)

Boah ey das Niveau von pcgames sinkt nun auf das der Bild.
1. Russischer Moderator
MrPropper777
Problem_USER
x7ProSniper
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/de/user/MrPropper777
http://www.ggc-stream.com/search/server/guid/gid/12b17e66055a6cfec8021c5f192438eb
2. Gemeldet wurde er über das Battlelog Portal!
3. Lernt mal zu Recherchieren


----------



## FrankMoers (21. Januar 2012)

seaky schrieb:


> Eure Recherche über die Mods ist ja wieder der Hammer ...
> Nicht irgendein Mod wurde genullt und gebannt, sondern der Spieler der gecheatet hat!
> Ihr solltet es wenn schon richtig schreiben und nicht irgendwas hinklatschen ...
> 
> ...


 
Zitat der in der News verlinkten Fanseite: "Sogar ein cheatender Moderator wurde im englischen Teil des Boards gesichtet, er ist inzwischen des Amtes enthoben und seine Stats wurden genullt."


----------



## Anarchox666 (21. Januar 2012)

Zumal dieser MedienStaatsvertrags-Quatsch schon lange gekippt wurde, dieses Gesetzt existiert nicht.....also, was soll der Scheiß? ^^


----------



## FrankMoers (21. Januar 2012)

NinjaWursti schrieb:


> Vor allem konnte ich so ein Video in der angegebenen Zeit ebenfalls nicht anschauen, ist nicht das erste...


 
Video wird gleich ausgetauscht.


----------



## Joerg2 (21. Januar 2012)

Gehts euch noch gut - 23 bis 6 Uhr morgens ? Warum kann man nicht wie bisher einfach auf "Ich weiß, dass ich 18 bin" drücken oder zumindest die Perso-Nr. wie auf Origin eintippen....


----------



## Anarchox666 (21. Januar 2012)

Joerg2 schrieb:


> Gehts euch noch gut - 23 bis 6 Uhr morgens ? Warum kann man nicht wie bisher einfach auf "Ich weiß, dass ich 18 bin" drücken oder zumindest die Perso-Nr. wie auf Origin eintippen....


 
Vergiss es. Ich weiß nicht, was die Redaktion da geritten hat. Die beziehen sich auf einen Gesetzesentwurf ....ENTWURF....der vor über einem halben Jahr mal im Raum stand, aufgrund akuten Schwachsinns dann aber gekippt wurde. Daher muss ich ernsthaft fragen: Wie kommt ihr auf dieses Schmale Brett, hier Sachen reinzubasteln, die es gesetzlich gar nicht gibt? O_o


----------



## seaky (21. Januar 2012)

Schau mal deine PM's nach.


----------



## Anarchox666 (21. Januar 2012)

Hihi....Video ausgetauscht. Würde es also dieses ominöse Gesetz geben, würdet ihr euch ja jetzt strafbar machen.
*verarscht vorkomm*


----------



## ThaGrimReaper (21. Januar 2012)

*-*



Joerg2 schrieb:


> Gehts euch noch gut - 23 bis 6 Uhr morgens ? Warum kann man nicht wie bisher einfach auf "Ich weiß, dass ich 18 bin" drücken oder zumindest die Perso-Nr. wie auf Origin eintippen....



Ihr gebt allen Ernstes Electronic Arts Eure Personalidentifikationsnummer frei?

Warum schickt Ihr nicht gleich Eure Wohnungsschlüssel und EC-Karte inkl. Pin per Einschreiben an:

Electronic Arts GmbH
Im Zollhafen 15-17
50678 Köln


----------



## Anarchox666 (21. Januar 2012)

ThaGrimReaper schrieb:


> Ihr gebt allen Ernstes Electronic Arts Eure Personalidentifikationsnummer frei?
> 
> Warum schickt Ihr nicht gleich Eure Wohnungsschlüssel und EC-Karte inkl. Pin per Einschreiben an:
> 
> ...



Die Nummer ist kein Geheimnis und lässt sich durch einen bekannten Algorythmus sowieso errechnen. Anfangen kann man damit genau: nichts.


----------



## Joerg2 (21. Januar 2012)

Meine Personr. ist kein Geheimnis - selbst meine für Fremde quasi blanke Facebook-Seite würde mehr über mich verraten. Alles was in dieser Nummer drin ist, ist mein Geb.-Datum, meine Staatsangehörigkeit, meine Behördenkennzahl (als Beispiel: Düsseldorf hat weit über 10 verschiedene davon - quasi nutzlos) und das Ablaufdatum des Ausweises. 

Viel Spaß mit der Info. Mit einem simplen Geburtsdatum ohne Namen, Adresse oder sonst was kann EA (oder sonst wer) rein gar nichts anfangen...


----------



## Dai-shi (21. Januar 2012)

Hehehe ... da macht der Ausspruch: "Russicher Cheater? Tote Leiche?" wieder Sinn ^^


----------



## Chriss8185 (21. Januar 2012)

find ich klasse


----------



## d00mfreak (21. Januar 2012)

Genau das ist das Problem - dass seine Stats nur genullt wurden. Die richtige Rangehensweise wäre ein kompletter permanenter MP-Ban für alle auf seinem Account gebundenen Spiele und seiner (einer) Hardware-ID, so dass ein Weiterspielen *mindestens* mit dem Neukauf sämtlicher Spiele verbunden ist.

 Ich versteh nicht, wie man solche Leute mit Samthandschuhen anfassen kann, ich mein, beim Ausnutzen eines Exploits oder Glitches ok. Aber niemand kauft aus Versehen ein Cheat-Tool und setzt es auch noch ein...


----------



## NeoZe (21. Januar 2012)

SIGN doomfreak.. perma ban, alles andere ist lächerlich


----------



## Mothman (21. Januar 2012)

nolleX schrieb:


> @Weed: Dein Name ist Programm, oder? *facepalm*


Man kann ja nicht für alles die Drogen verantwortlich machen. Also da gab es mindestens eine Vorbelastung oder so.   

Cheater sind wirklich ganz arm und gehören alle gebannt. Wer in einem MP-Spiel cheatet ist auch im RL kein ehrlicher Mensch. Da lege ich mich fest.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (21. Januar 2012)

Schlimm finde ich auch das Leute die sich im Battlelog Forum kritisch zu solchen Themen äußern mit einem Foren Bann belegt werden .
Ich habe in den einschlägigen Battlefield Fan Foren schon so einiges dazu lesen müssen .


----------



## Joerg2 (21. Januar 2012)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem - dass seine Stats nur genullt wurden. Die richtige Rangehensweise wäre ein kompletter permanenter MP-Ban für alle auf seinem Account gebundenen Spiele und seiner (einer) Hardware-ID, so dass ein Weiterspielen *mindestens* mit dem Neukauf sämtlicher Spiele verbunden ist.


 Ich und auch andere User haben das bereits in den getsatisfaction-Foren angesprochen - allerdings scheint sich niemand für so was zu interessieren...


----------



## Enisra (21. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Man kann ja nicht für alles die Drogen verantwortlich machen. Also da gab es mindestens eine Vorbelastung oder so.
> 
> Cheater sind wirklich ganz arm und gehören alle gebannt. Wer in einem MP-Spiel cheatet ist auch im RL kein ehrlicher Mensch. Da lege ich mich fest.


 
naja, da der auch schon bei nem anderen so Aggro drauf ist, kann man zumindest annehmen dass das Dope schlecht ist, vielleicht hatter auch nur Petersilie geraucht
Wobei ja eh bekannt ist das Cheater alle kleine Penise haben

Aber naja, für alle Spiele bannen ist Problematisch, eher unter besondere beobachtung stellen und nur hier bannen, denn ist wieder Problematisch Leute für etwas zu bestrafen wofür man keine Beweise hat

btw.: Personummer eingeben ist in etwa so effektiv wie das vorhergehende System

Und naja, Kritik, das Ding beim Kritik üben ist ja, das viel dabei nur vergessen, dass das nicht aushebelt das man "unhöflich" sein darf


----------



## Khaos (21. Januar 2012)

Zum Weed-Thema. 

Das ist der mehrfach (!) gesperrte BKA4Free-Kunde, der hier schon seit Ewigkeiten herumtrollt (!) bis er wiederholt gesperrt wurde. Fallt doch auf sowas nicht rein, man.


----------



## FlorianStangl (21. Januar 2012)

Anarchox666 schrieb:


> Zumal dieser MedienStaatsvertrags-Quatsch schon lange gekippt wurde, dieses Gesetzt existiert nicht.....also, was soll der Scheiß? ^^


Falsch, der wurde nicht gekippt, sondern existiert seit mehreren Jahren und ist entsprechend lange schon gültig. Gescheitert ist nur die Novellierung.


----------



## Anarchox666 (21. Januar 2012)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Falsch, der wurde nicht gekippt, sondern existiert seit mehreren Jahren und ist entsprechend lange schon gültig. Gescheitert ist nur die Novellierung.


 
Jop. Jedenfalls ist der Quark mit der Alterskenneichnung und den "Öffnungszeiten" nicht drin......oder sollte ich mich da jetzt extrem irren? O_o


----------



## Watwiewer (21. Januar 2012)

Super,der hat wohl gedacht als Admin würde man ihm nicht auf die Schliche kommen.
Ganze Zwei Tage Fame,was muss das für ein ärmliches Hanswürstchen gewesen sein,mir tut er ja fast Leid.
Früher oder später erwischt es jeden Cheater,und selbst sollten die es schaffen Sich selbst zu belügen,in dem Sie annehmen,sie wären gut,mich kann das nicht überzeugen.

Mfg


----------



## FlorianStangl (21. Januar 2012)

Anarchox666 schrieb:


> Jop. Jedenfalls ist der Quark mit der Alterskenneichnung und den "Öffnungszeiten" nicht drin......oder sollte ich mich da jetzt extrem irren? O_o


Es ist klar geregelt, wie mit Inhalten umgegangen werden muss, die für Kinder oder Jugendliche beeinträchtigend oder gar gefährdend sind. 

Meinst du wirklich, wir machen das aus Spaß an der Freud? Es ist sicher nicht die ideale Lösung, Videos mit 18er-Inhalten erst ab 23 Uhr zu zeigen, aber der Jugendschutz ist hier wichtiger als unsere Vorlieben  Die einschlägigen Jugendschutzgremien haben uns und andere große Webseiten entsprechend deutlich darauf hingewiesen.


----------



## Watwiewer (21. Januar 2012)

Das mit dem Jugendschutz is schon okay,aber leider auch nur eine halblösung.
Die Eltern sollten gefälligst darauf mitachtgeben,was ihr Nachwuchs sich da so reinzieht,und die Konsolen unterstützen doch das falsche heile Kinderzimmerbild,mit den Titeln die dafür erhältlich sind.


----------



## spike00 (21. Januar 2012)

Wenn ihr Cheater melden möchtet wendet euch lieber an diese Seite von BF3.

http://getsatisfaction.com/battlefield3/login

...letztens hab ich nen Typen gesehen der hatte bei 180 Spielstunden über 17.000 Kills lol


----------



## weisauchnicht (21. Januar 2012)

Auf manchen Seiten,hier hab Ich das jetzt nicht geguckt,sehrt zwar 23 Uhr aber tatsächlich kann man erst zwischen 0 und 1 Uhr.


----------



## Corbanx (21. Januar 2012)

wenn cheater nicht so einen kleinen hätten, würd ich sagen, hängt ihn daran auf...
aber schön, dass pb immernoch seine pflicht erfüllt und scheinbar nicht völlig nutzlos ist...


----------



## d00mfreak (21. Januar 2012)

Joerg2 schrieb:


> Ich und auch andere User haben das bereits in den getsatisfaction-Foren angesprochen - allerdings scheint sich niemand für so was zu interessieren...


 
Das ist ein echtes Problem. Aktuell kann man davon ausgehen, dass man mindestens einmal erwischt werden kann, ohne schwerwiegende Konsequenzen zu fürchten. So nach dem Motto: cheaten wir so lange bis wir erwischt werden, je länger das dauert, desto besser, normal weiterspielen kann man danach ja immer noch. Nicht gerade das, was ich mir unter Abschreckung vorstelle.

Vor allem, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass nur die offensichtlichsten Cheater bemerkt und reported werden.


----------



## Sirius89 (21. Januar 2012)

Tja,Cheater an die Wand.

Ich werde wohl nie verstehen warum jemand das jemals machen würde.Man zerstört sich das ganze Spiel und spielt dann?Wo is der Sinn?


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (21. Januar 2012)

schande über alle cheater!!!!!!!!!! so schwach kann man doch nicht sein oder????


----------



## snaapsnaap (22. Januar 2012)

Das Punkbuster seinen Cheat angeblich erkannt haben soll würd ich an EA/Dices Stelle auch einfach mal behaupten, bezweifle ich doch sehr!
Wir könnten BF3 genauso komplett ohne PB spielen, schlimmer wäre es sicher nicht.
Eher besser weil viel mehr Leute offensichtliche Hacks benutzen würden und man sie schneller überführen könnte, wenn man denn die User auch meldet.



spike00 schrieb:


> ...letztens hab ich nen Typen gesehen der hatte bei 180 Spielstunden über 17.000 Kills lol


 
Und? Ich selbst hab 151h und bin grad bei 15600 Kills... http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/snaapsnaap/stats/226521649/
Es kommt nur drauf an was man spielt, ich zb fast ausschließlich TDM, und da macht man eben viel mehr Kills als in CQ oder Rush!
Man wird da halt nicht ständig von so Panzerfahrer Klaus' oder möchtegern Tom Cruises in ihren Jets gekillt...


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (22. Januar 2012)

spike00 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Cheater melden möchtet wendet euch lieber an diese Seite von BF3.
> 
> Get Satisfaction - People Powered Customer Service
> 
> ...letztens hab ich nen Typen gesehen der hatte bei 180 Spielstunden über 17.000 Kills lol


 
Guck ma in die Bestenliste aller Spieler im Battlelog. Die ersten Plätze sagen doch alles. Da ist einer, der hat 3 Spielstunden ist Rang 45, macht fast 10.000 Punkte pro Minute ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Januar 2012)

Das sind sicher Leute, die sich in der 10.Klasse noch von einem 5.Klässler die Pausenbrote klauen lassen und in den Spielen dann einen auf dicke Hose machen.
Dabei macht das doch gerade den Reiz aus, zu üben und zu sehen, wie man ständig immer besser wird.
Ich finde, Cheater sind sogar schlimmer als Raubkopierer, weil die wirklich allen irgendwann den Spielspass versauen und hat ein Spiel erstmal den Ruf weg, dass es cheaterverseucht ist, dann gehen auch Leute dem Spiel aus dem Weg.
Ich hab' schon manche Spiele dann einfach nicht mehr gezockt oder erst gar nicht gekauft, wenn ich wußte, dass da lauter Cheater rumlaufen.
Wenn Leute besser sind als man selbst, dann ist es ja okay und akzeptiert man voll und ganz. Wenn Leute aber nur besser sind, weil sie schummeln, dann ist das nicht hinnehmbar.
Und wenn das sogar noch ein Mod macht, umso schlimmer. In welch' tiefen menschlichen Abgründen muss sich so jemand befinden, um in einem Spiel, in dem es vordergründig um den Spielspass geht, so zu schummeln? Da ist das Wort "armselig" noch extrem milde ausgedrückt.


----------



## Datamind (22. Januar 2012)

Es werden täglich mehr... man könnte fast denken die Cheater spiegeln die moderne Gesellschaft wieder, wo IMHO menschliche Eigenschaften wie Ehrlichkeit und Fairness immer mehr an Bedeutung verlieren.


Schaut euch mal die ESL Wire Statistik an. Dort werden jeden Monat ein paar Hundert Cheater entlarvt, die bei Ligaspielen oder Tunieren betrügen. Mich verblüfft es immer wieder, dass gerade im Pro Gamer Bereich der Wert so hoch liegt. Sind sicherlich keine public cheats die dort erkannt worden...
Punkbuster ist gegen ESL Wire kinderkram.


----------



## Lurelein (22. Januar 2012)

Datamind schrieb:


> Punkbuster ist gegen ESL Wire kinderkram.



Weist du überhaupt wie beide Programme arbeiten?
Kennst du die genauen zahlen die beide Programme pro Monat bannen?
Kennst du überhaupt den Unterschied der beiden Programme?
Kennst du die Entstehungsgeschichte der beiden?

Wie untermauerst du deine Behauptung?

@spike00: Was gibt es daran auszusetzen? Das ist ein normaler Wert. Wegen solchen Aussagen gibt es eh immer mehr Cheater als es in Wirklichkeit sind. Noobs beschimpfen doch jeden als Cheater der einfach nur besser ist.


----------



## Famer555 (22. Januar 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Guck ma in die Bestenliste aller Spieler im Battlelog. Die ersten Plätze sagen doch alles. Da ist einer, der hat 3 Spielstunden ist Rang 45, macht fast 10.000 Punkte pro Minute ...


 

Ich glaube nicht ein einzigen Wert unter den Top 100 im Ranking, egal in welcher Kategorie...
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man die Top 100 entfernen oder besser aus Prinzip gleich allen den Account sperren.
Win/Lost Ratio von 84.0 und solche Scherze...haha...hahaaa...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (22. Januar 2012)

diese russen sind auch dämlich alter die packen ihr MD5 tool immer in ihren spieleordner


----------



## Draikore (22. Januar 2012)

ESL Wire wenn ich das schon hören bekomm ich das kotzen... xDDD

Mit Esl brauch wohl keiner zu kommen, die sind wohl momentan ziemlich am arsch und übern Anti CheaT Schutz von denen brauch man auch nichts sagen.

Bei Punkbuster hab ich bis jetzt mehr Leute gesehen die gebannt wurden als bei irgendeinem anderen Cheat Schutz.


----------



## JamesMark (22. Januar 2012)

Aber ich verstehe nun wirklich nicht, was der Reiz am Cheaten ist?

Ich meine, die sitzen zuhause vor dem PC, im Hintergrund läuft ein Bot. Jaund? Was macht das für einen Sinn? Empfinden die Kiddies dabei Spaß? 

Empfinden sie es als lustig, wenn andere User auf sie losgehen ? Brauchen sie Aufmerksamkeit? Verstehe es nun wirklich nicht...


----------



## Datamind (22. Januar 2012)

Lurelein schrieb:


> Weist du überhaupt wie beide Programme arbeiten?



Grobe funktionsweise, eine tiefere Analyse der Programmbestandteile liegt nicht in meinem Aufgabenbereich.



Lurelein schrieb:


> Kennst du die genauen zahlen die beide Programme pro Monat bannen?



Nöööö, wer kennt schon genaue Zahlen? Man kann sich z.B.  PBBANS banlist, GGC banlist usw. als Orientierungshilfe nehmen, genaue Zahlen sind es aber trotzdem nicht.



Lurelein schrieb:


> Kennst du überhaupt den Unterschied der beiden Programme?



Ja, wenn man die reine Anti Cheat Funktion betrachtet, liegt der Unterschied sicherlich in den Überwachungs-, Scan- und Erkennungsfunktionen der beiden Programme. Die Punk Buster Scanroutine ist IMO alltagstauglich und greift nicht so tief ins System ein, während WIRE AC von den Funktionen eher einem - ich sag mal "Trojaner" ähnelt. 



Lurelein schrieb:


> Kennst du die Entstehungsgeschichte der beiden?



Nur die von Punkbuster. Ich habe lange Return to Castle Wolfenstein gespielt und habe in dem Fall die PB Geburt miterlebt 



Lurelein schrieb:


> Wie untermauerst du deine Behauptung?



In dem ich dich bitte mir das Gegenteil zu beweisen...

LG


----------



## spike00 (22. Januar 2012)

JamesMark schrieb:


> Aber ich verstehe nun wirklich nicht, was der Reiz am Cheaten ist?
> 
> Ich meine, die sitzen zuhause vor dem PC, im Hintergrund läuft ein Bot. Jaund? Was macht das für einen Sinn? Empfinden die Kiddies dabei Spaß?
> 
> Empfinden sie es als lustig, wenn andere User auf sie losgehen ? Brauchen sie Aufmerksamkeit? Verstehe es nun wirklich nicht...


 
Man verschafft sich einen Vorteil...der Bot spielt ja nicht von alleine.

Ähnlich wie die Noobs die nur mit RPG schießen.

Schaut euch mal bei battlelog den user Duralis an, der hat bei 143h fast 18.000 Kills.
Hab den schon gemeldet aber die machen nix


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Januar 2012)

spike00 schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal bei battlelog den user Duralis an, der hat bei 143h fast 18.000 Kills.
> Hab den schon gemeldet aber die machen nix


 
Seh da noch keine unmöglichkeit drin...ein Battlelog Kumpel von mir hat 150h und 14.000 kills...solche guten Leute gibts halt. Hab mir mal einige Battle Reports von Duralis angesehen, die wirken auch nicht verdächtig.


----------



## Watwiewer (22. Januar 2012)

Wozu aufregen?Jeder Cheater bekommt früher oder später was er verdient.
Selbst einen "Admin" hat es erwischt,und immer noch heulen die  Leute,wenn Sie jemanden "über" sich selbst sehen,mit Punktezahlen zb. die man sich nicht Erklären kann.
Ich Vertraue auf Pb und GGC,meine K/D ist immer noch im Plus,und wenn es einmal vorkommen sollte,dass man auf einen offensichtlichen Cheater Trifft,Fraps an,runde bis zum Ende(zur not ohne zu Spawnen) abwarten,dann den Battlereport hinzu,gegebenenfalls noch ein paar Screens mit Fraps,und fertig ist der Spass.
Der Cheater mag es selbst vielleicht nicht wahrhaben,aber er ist ein kleines armes Würstchen ohne Können,und innerlich Lache ich über die Loser.


----------



## Datamind (22. Januar 2012)

Watwiewer schrieb:


> Wozu aufregen?Jeder Cheater bekommt früher oder später was er verdient.
> Selbst einen "Admin" hat es erwischt,und immer noch heulen die  Leute,wenn Sie jemanden "über" sich selbst sehen,mit Punktezahlen zb. die man sich nicht Erklären kann.
> Ich Vertraue auf Pb und GGC,meine K/D ist immer noch im Plus,und wenn es einmal vorkommen sollte,dass man auf einen offensichtlichen Cheater Trifft,Fraps an,runde bis zum Ende(zur not ohne zu Spawnen) abwarten,dann den Battlereport hinzu,gegebenenfalls noch ein paar Screens mit Fraps,und fertig ist der Spass.
> Der Cheater mag es selbst vielleicht nicht wahrhaben,aber er ist ein kleines armes Würstchen ohne Können,und innerlich Lache ich über die Loser.


 
So siehts aus, aufregen bringt leider gar nichts. Ist wohl eher die Frage wie intensiv sich EA/DICE um die Thematik kümmert. Bei Bad Company 2 hiess es auch, dass gebannte Spieler ihren Account verlieren bzw. der Soldat gelöscht wird. Dem war leider nicht so, Cheater konnten nach erfolgreichen Ban weiter spielen, indem sie mit einem neuen Spiele key ihren cheat account einfach wiederbelebten. Es gab Fälle, wo Cheater mit 3 vorbelastenden "Account" Bans einfach munter weiter machen durften.
EA wird da sicherlich nur an die Zusatzeinnahmen gedacht haben, nach dem Motto: Woow, es gibt Leute die kaufen das Spiel sogar 3x... warum sollen wir sie aufhalten...


----------



## Watwiewer (22. Januar 2012)

Datamind schrieb:


> So siehts aus, aufregen bringt leider gar nichts. Ist wohl eher die Frage wie intensiv sich EA/DICE um die Thematik kümmert. Bei Bad Company 2 hiess es auch, dass gebannte Spieler ihren Account verlieren bzw. der Soldat gelöscht wird. Dem war leider nicht so, Cheater konnten nach erfolgreichen Ban weiter spielen, indem sie mit einem neuen Spiele key ihren cheat account einfach wiederbelebten. Es gab Fälle, wo Cheater mit 3 vorbelastenden "Account" Bans einfach munter weiter machen durften.
> EA wird da sicherlich nur an die Zusatzeinnahmen gedacht haben, nach dem Motto: Woow, es gibt Leute die kaufen das Spiel sogar 3x... warum sollen wir sie aufhalten...


 
Wieso zielst du mit deiner Kritik denn jetzt nur auf Bf3/Ea,schau dir die Geschichte der Multiplayer Spiele an.
Selbst im Profisektor wurde stellenweise mit unlauteren Mitteln der eine oder andere *hust* -Sieg- errungen.
Kein Multiplayertitel könnte behaupten,ganz davor gefeit zu sein,und solange es sich Geld mit der Herstellung
von sogenannten Undetected-Cheats verdienen lässt,wird dass ein Rennen bleiben,erst ist einer einen Schritt vorraus dann der andere.
Meiner Meinung nach wird wenigstens etwas getan,und sicher ist es ein manko das so wenige Permabans verteilt werden.
Aber selbst wenn die Cheater dann weniger Zahlen müssen,zb. für ihre ach so geliebten Russischen Key´s,irgendwann wird dass doch Schmerzhaft bei denen zumindest wegen dem Geld,und dem Wissen dass Sie eigentlich gar nichts können,ausser Betrügen,in einem Spiel,lach mich weg,wie Arm ist dass denn.....


----------



## Datamind (23. Januar 2012)

Watwiewer schrieb:


> Wieso zielst du mit deiner Kritik denn jetzt nur auf Bf3/Ea,schau dir die Geschichte der Multiplayer Spiele an.
> Selbst im Profisektor wurde stellenweise mit unlauteren Mitteln der eine oder andere *hust* -Sieg- errungen.
> Kein Multiplayertitel könnte behaupten,ganz davor gefeit zu sein,und solange es sich Geld mit der Herstellung
> von sogenannten Undetected-Cheats verdienen lässt,wird dass ein Rennen bleiben,erst ist einer einen Schritt vorraus dann der andere.
> ...


 
Wieso BF3 bzw. folglich EA/DICE gemeint war liegt wohl an dem Thema, darum geht es schließlich in diesem Thread.

Hey nix gegen russische Keys, die muss man einfach lieben... Bei dem Top Preis/Leistungsverhältnis von ca. 17 Euro kann man doch von einem exzellenten Angebot reden ^^  

Jetzt bleib mal locker, so ganz entspannt... Ich erinnere dich dabei an deine Worte: "Wozu aufregen?"


----------



## MavRider (27. Januar 2012)

Das Spiel an sich wäre ja gut abgesehen von ein paar kleinigkeiten aber das drumherum und wie mit den Kunden umgegangen wird ist das andere! Was ich genau meine kann man hier nachlesen:

http://forum.ea.com/de/posts/list/886012.page

Und ich empfehle wirklich jeden Finger weg außer wenn man das Geld so über hatt das man nicht überrascht ist wenn man von heut auf morgen gebannt wird und das ohne Gründe und vom Support keine Spur bzw. keine Nachrichten!
Geht lieber für das Geld mit eurer Frau zum Essen und macht euch einen schönen Tag!

Gruß


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Januar 2012)

Wenn du in jedem BF3 Thread den gleichen Text spammst, wundert mich gar nichts mehr. Vermutlich hast du dich Online nicht besser verhalten.


----------

